# Postal Shoot



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Who would be interested in participating in a Utahwildlife Discussion Forum postal shoot? This is how it works. Everyone interested in participating would sign up in advance. All participants would receive an official target in the mail. At your own leisure, you shoot your best groups on the target. There would be an established timeframe to shoot your targets. 4-6 weeks works well. There would be a deadline to have your target post marked by. You then mail your target in to get scored and the winners are posted here. The score would be an average group size in inches of three 5 shot groups. This is just for fun and bragging rights. No prize money. If there is enough interest here, I would be glad to help get it organized. I participated in one on another forum. I got my butt kicked, but it was fun nonetheless. Anyone interested?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea. A rimfire class as well?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

We could create several categories. And participants can shoot in any or all of them. Some categories could be:

22 lr at 50 yards
small bore centerfire (.17-.243) at 100 yards
large bore centerfire (.270-.308) at 100 yards


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Any room for the HMR?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It may be better to have a general rimfire category. .17 mach .17 hmr .22 lr and .22 mag. Or depending on how many people want to shoot the .17 hmr we can create a category for that by itself and shoot it at 100 yds. A .17 hmr would clean house on a 22lr at 50 yds.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> A .17 hmr would clean house on a 22lr at 50 yds.


Thats why I shoot one   .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looser buys the beverage ??????????????? :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Looser buys the beverage ??????????????? :lol:


Sure..in addition to being publicly ridiculed and humiliated! :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Looser buys the beverage ??????????????? :lol:
> ...


That happens here daily...... :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in for the 22lr. Guess that means I have to go sight my 22 in.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I will even pitch in and help get some targets, stamps, envelops, ect. if you need. We could even have a scored match where you shoot to hit a spot. 10 ring means 10 points, 9 ring means 9 points ect. The grouping one sounds funner, but only if it is kept honest, no yahoos shooting a .223 at 25 yards...You know who you are. :evil: JK. Anyway. Let me know.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It would of course be on your honor. The grouping would be measured with a caliper, greatest outside measurement(M) minus the diameter of the caliber being shot(D). Do this for three groups and average the results. The target will have three aiming points so all three groups would be on the same paper. The final score would be:

[(M-D)+(M-D)+(M-D)]/3.

In the unlikely event of a tie, the group closest to the bull would be the winner.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds like something that will be fun, and past the time by with.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess it would give me an excuse to sight in the new 223.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in, maybe you just tell us which target to purchase and we are each responsible for it so as to not hit you up with $2-$3 for each participant in envelopes, targets and postage?? Will there be a potato gun category?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I can make the targets. I have access to the materials to do it. It will be a custom target that will have 3 aiming points and an extra one for a sighter. The official entry target will be be on a heavier paper that will be unique. When you recieve your target, you can make copies of it to practice on. When you are ready to shoot your official entries, you will only have the one official target to shoot on, so you will have to make it count. No redos.  If you are shooting in more than one category, you will recieve a target for each category. That is what makes it fun. The practice, preparation and pressure to shoot good when it counts. I also have access to envelopes. 

I need to get out and do some work today. I will check back in tonight. If there is enough interest here, we can then agree on which categories and the official rules. We will then establish a timeline (deadline to enroll, date when targets will be sent out in the mail, and date to have entries post marked)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> ...You know who you are. :evil:


Are you talking to me???


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sign me up for the both, sounds like fun....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It would be more cost effective to post the target on line, and have whoever wants to participate could down load it and print it themselves. Then we could eliminate the mail-out costs. Since bragging rights are the only prize, does it matter how many tries are taken? This could be a monthly thing, and the winner could be given the title of "Super Shooter of the Month" that could be placed under their name or in their signature line.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

sign me up! Small bore, Large bore, I will do both....I guess it is time to work up some loads for the new .243...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> It would be more cost effective to post the target on line, and have whoever wants to participate could down load it and print it themselves. Then we could eliminate the mail-out costs. Since bragging rights are the only prize, does it matter how many tries are taken? This could be a monthly thing, and the winner could be given the title of "Super Shooter of the Month" that could be placed under their name or in their signature line.


Good ideas Loke. I don't think the mail out costs would be that great. The nice thing about getting one target is it forces you to really try your best and you have one go at it. You can practice on copies all you want, but when it comes time to shoot for real, there is increased pressure....which makes it all the more fun, or frustrating. :lol:

It looks like there are a few of us that would be interested. I will type up a post that defines categories and rules. I'll see if one of the Mods can create an announcement in the Firearms/equipment section. This should be fun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How about putting the targets (3) on a post card (3"x5") that ought to be good enough for a 300 yd. shot ! :wink:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How about putting the targets (3) on a post card (3"x5") that ought to be good enough for a 300 yd. shot ! :wink:


Works for me! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I could print my targets with bullet holes in them.....nobody would ever figure it out... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They'd probably be .45's huh............... :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> They'd probably be .45's huh............... :lol:


Nooooooo.....I though we we're using .22's. I have a sniper .22 that is deadly accurate. Bull barrel with a Leopold 7 power on it.....deadly. Are scopes legal to use in this contest ? I really think NHS should say *No !!* ...Oops, sorry Al.... -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No scopes ....................Oh crap, I'm out. :evil: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes to scopes. Scopes all around!! I am getting ready to post the rules. I'm waiting to hear back from Petersen on a couple of things.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> Yes to scopes. Scopes all around!! I am getting ready to post the rules. I'm waiting to hear back from Petersen on a couple of things.


_You're_ waiting to hear from Petersen ?? That will take forever....just sign his name and cash the check......


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How about putting the targets (3) on a post card (3"x5") that ought to be good enough for a 300 yd. shot ! :wink:


You're not giving yourself enough credit. Playing cards for me!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't forget us black powder shooters!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And the pistoleers need some love, too.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How's this, Al?[attachment=0:fq9hem79]images[2].jpg[/attachment:fq9hem79]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Works for me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in...


Sign me up for one in each catigory

How bout a pistol catigory too?


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

When I opened this post I was relieved to find that it was not about a gunman and a post office!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> When I opened this post I was relieved to find that it was not about a gunman and a post office!!!


Me too !!! :shock: ...Somehow those two words _Postal _ and _shoot_ just dont seem to go together very well....


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> RynoUT said:
> 
> 
> > When I opened this post I was relieved to find that it was not about a gunman and a post office!!!
> ...


What did you want him to say? "Postal Shooting Contest"? Next thing you know the feds are a knockin on NHS's door. HAHA. That would be funny...Do they have internet time in Federal Prison? :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well not Federal, but I'm at the point of the mountain right now and I was looking at your billing on your Master Card account and I can't believe some of the purchases you recently made.......... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get this together. It has been a couple of busy weeks with work. I am going to start a new thread with the rules.


----------

